# Turned Foam Bugs.



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

I learned some new stuff this weekend.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

I did this once....then I realized you can just buy the popper heads.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Billy Baroo said:


> I did this once....then I realized you can just buy the popper heads.


This is true, but bought ones are limited to their design not yours. And they are about 5$ a pack of 5-6. I spent 8$ and have enough to make about 100. And it only takes a few minutes to make one.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the funny thing about fly tying, you get side tracked doing stuff like this and three months from now you go back to tying the same ol gurgler...


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

nice ties.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Billy Baroo said:


> That's the funny thing about fly tying, you get side tracked doing stuff like this and three months from now you go back to tying the same ol gurgler...


troof. i have stacks of foam and cork.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh sure, I go through stages with things. I am always trying to add new skills and ideas.


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

Those are Fabulous


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice...I particularly like the first two.


----------



## AnthonyTRB (Sep 18, 2012)

Billy Baroo said:


> That's the funny thing about fly tying, you get side tracked doing stuff like this and three months from now you go back to tying the same ol gurgler...


I can defiantly see that. I think there's a certain sense of curiosity and trying something new- but then there's ol' reliable. I recently just started working up some scuds. Looking to start doing some small work for the upcoming trout season on the Guad.


----------

